# In Memory of Nugget



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

You entered this world and my life on April 19, 1998. You grew up from a rambuncious 12 lb golden cottonball to a gorgeous 90 lb sweetheart with an incredilble red coat in a few blinks of my eyes. It feels like only a breath ago that I told you I would see you again at the Rainbow Bridge on September 16, 2006. I love you now as I did then. Mama still misses you baby.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Awwww. Anniversaries can be so difficult. <<hugs>>


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Nugget, your mama is missing you >>hugs<<.
It's a tough day for you, I'm sure. Keep thoughts of your boy and the life you had together close today. Sending a cyber hug


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm soo sorry Melissa... they do grow up fast don't they? (((HUGS)))


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Anniversaries can be so difficult. Thoughts are with you.

Hooch


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My thoughts are with you on this anniversary!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

thinking of you and Nugget
play hard at the bridge Nugget
until you meet again
thoughts are with you Melissa


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My thoughts are with you on this sad anniversary. Just remember the happy times and the crazy moments and how one day you will back together again.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

My thoughts are with you on this sad day of remembrance. I do hope your many happy memories of Nugget often bring smiles to you.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

thinking of you on this sad day. 

Debbie & mason


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers today as you remember your special times and life with your sweetheart Nugget.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

hang in there Melissa, like Katz said, remember all of those great times you had with nugget, and be thankful for all that time you had with her


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It has been a tough day. I still hear his moans, groans (he moaned and groaned everytime he laid down and everytime he dreamed), whines and cries (he whined and cried anytime he could hear my voice but couldn't get to me and he cried the few times I went off for the weekend and didn't take him) and his occasional bark. I still feel his hot breath on my hands. I can't open a door without thinking he should be on the other side.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thoughts are with you on this difficult mile stone. I hope you are able to look back on the good times and they bring a warm fuzzy feeling,


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

my friend has a golden named nugget! so sorry for you loss!


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

I think this can make you better,
Loss of Pet E-cards from PassionUp
Warm Memories E-cards from PassionUp
Beloved Pet E-cards from PassionUp

Im so sorry !!! I know Nugget is amazing dog !!!?


----------

